# Using VAG-COM to read OBDII codes off a Ford Focus?



## darkstar5680 (Jun 13, 2004)

Anybody have any insight into whether or not I can use my VAG-COM cable and software to read OBDII codes off my friend's 2000 Ford Focus, and how to do so?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Using VAG-COM to read OBDII codes off a Ford Focus? (darkstar5680)*

No, different protocols, different hardware, etc.
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/tour/obd-2.html


----------



## darkstar5680 (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Using VAG-COM to read OBDII codes off a Ford Focus? ([email protected])*

Thanks!


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*VCDS NOT working on generic OBD2 cars?*

Surprise (if true) that VCDS cannot be used as a generic OBD2 scanner on non VAG cars?
I thought OBD2 is a STANDARD?


----------



## vwfanforlife (Nov 22, 2006)

It is a standard, but the vag tool doesn't contain the correct hardware to properly read all the obd2 protocols. All the manufacturers use different protocols, and vcds only supports the vag specific ones. It will read some cars, though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Here is more info (from the expert) on using the generic OBDII functions in VCDS. It explains how and why it works on some cars and not others.
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showpost.php?p=3728770&postcount=11

Have Fun!

Don


----------

